# Methood of making a BartPE disk with acronis on it



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello all,
I have recently put two cents into an acronis trueimage thread and was able thanks to the thread to add acronis trueimage home 10 into a BartPE boot disk. Here are the instructions.

What you will need:
1. A blank cd. Can be found pretty much anywhere
2. Make sure your pc has a cd burner or if not have a way of transferring the the iso file.
3. A cd burning application that can handle image files. If you don't have one you can download [email protected] burner here: http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm .
4. A windows xp install cd (either home or pro, if your pc is store bought you might not need it but you could just borrow a friend's setup disc just in case).
5. Acronis trueimage setup file/cd (may/may not be needed.)

Now for the fun part, making the image.
1. Make sure you have the bartpe files in your acronis install. If not sure this is the time to run the setup file/cd that you used to install acronis and when you get to the uninstall,repair, modify screen, click modify and make sure bartpe is set to be installed. This will add a directory in the Acronis program folder called BartPE. This you will need later to remember the location.

2. Go ahead and download and install pebuilder from here: http://www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=pebuilder3110a.exe
Just click on the nearest geographic location to you to download the application then go ahead and install it.

3. Once in bartpe go ahead and have it search for possible windows install locations. If it finds one without you having to insert the windows install disc, you should be in good shape. If not, go ahead and put the windows xp disc into your computer and then go to the source menu>search. This will cause it to search again and it will find the necessarry files on the cd.

4. Now its time to inject those BARTPE files into the program that we set up from the acronis setup disc. You want to browse to the acronis folder in your C:\program files directory of your computer and in there after jumping into the folder of your Acronis product you should see a folder marked "BartPE". Now open another explorer window and browse to your BartPE program folder (by default it is just in C:\ . Once in there go to plugins. Jump back to the other window and just rename the BartPE folder to something like acronis. Then copy and paste the renamed BartPE folder into Bart's plugin folder. At this point i would recommends you restart bartpe. Once done, rename the copy of the folder in the acronis directory back to its original name. Leave the other copy as is.

5. Once back in bartpe, make sure your source remained, if not have it search again and find your xp cd and make sure you leave it in the cd rom drive. Now click on plugins and make sure your trueimage product is listed and marked as enabled. Once this is done close out of the plugin folder and at this point if you have a dual drive pc go ahead and load up the blank cd into the burner drive. If not in bart you can select to have it spit out an iso and set the .iso somewhere where it is easy to find. Your desktop should do the trick. If you have to shuffle the discs around in your pc be ready to once again have pebuilder find the new drive by letting it search for windows files again.

6. Now with whatever option you selected, have pebuilder build the iso. If you had it set to burn the cd on the spot when it makes the bartpe setup it will burn immediately, if not it will make the iso then copy it to your desktop. If you made the cd right away your done at this point. If you have the iso you can go ahead and burn it using the image burning option in your own burning utility or if your unsure how to do this or just don't have a utility use the link i previously provided to download [email protected] burner. That utility is pretty self explanatory.

7. Now go ahead and test the disc by rebooting and after making sure your BIOS is set to check your disc drives in the front of your boot order it should either prompt about loading the disc just like when you boot to a windows disc or just begin loading the disc. If it does this all is well. On a further note, when you get to bart, to launch acronis you want to start by launching A43 which is under the programs menu of the go button. Once that is open to go the bartpe cd in the drive and go into the programs folder. Now in there you should see the folder that acronis was renamed to originally. At that point after browsing that, you should find the renamed version the BartPE folder that we originally found in the acronis directory on your computer. Open that up and go ahead and fire up the program executable and your program will start up and run just as if you were using it from within normal windows. (I would note that down and keep it with the cd for future reference. At this point go ahead and return to windows.

8. Time to clean up. You can just delete the [email protected] burner exec as it is just a standalone file. For acronis just go back into the setup file/cd and remove the component for BartPE. You can make sure the file is gone and if its not simply go ahead and delete the BartPE folder. NOT the whole Acronis folder, this will corrupt your install of the program. You can go ahead and uninstall pe builder as well by running the uninstaller located in the program's directory and then simply delete the folder if it still exists. Also, you can get rid of the iso you made if you with.

That is about it. You are done! You have a nice bootable cd and it has acronis trueimage and finally, it eliminates the problem of the special boot disk not loading on some pcs.

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What about just downloading the BartPE plugin from Acronis (or creating it as an option during Acronis installation), and just using that to incorporate TI into the BartPE GUI?


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

When i added the bartpe plugin in my setup cd, it just spills out the files for me to set up. Rescue media builder just makes the acronis disk. Unfortunately, from bartpe there was no smooth way to incorporate the files into it and i found the file copying backdoor methood from a google search so i figured it was the only way to get acronis on there. Could you explain this methood a little more?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The BartPE Plugin in placed in the programs folder for the BartPE CD and then the files listed in its inf file copied to the folder. There is then a shortcut to run Acronis in the Start menu when the CD is booted up.

Yours is a multiboot method and may be preferable for some people rather than booting all the way into their BartPE or UBCD4Win interface to perform actions.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok i think i see what you are saying, however when i load mine there is no menu shown on whether to load bartpe or acronis, it just loads straight into bartpe then once in the cd i have the instructions on browsing to the folder with acronis. .


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

In that case, just putting your files in the Acronis folder and adding the xml file from the plugin would create an entry in the menu, too. If the xml file is present when the CD is created, it will scan it and add the entry.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok now i understand, not to be a nag though i wouldnt know off of the top of my head what data to put in the xml file. In any event, i think this thread should be posted in the software forum as i have seen quite a few complaints about acronis cds not loading in some computers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have Acronis, the BartPE plugin is usually an installation option. The xml file can be used from that plugin, or found on the net. When BartPE is being created, it scans for all xml files to use in the creation of the menu. So really all you need do is put it in the folder.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, TI does all the work for you.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

See i never noticed that . But in any event even with the manual methood this i thought would be a good guide to add. If you would rather me append it so that acronis is added automatically, that could be done as well although my originally posted methood will get one into the application.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm really sorry if it appears that we are at all minimizing the hard work you put into this process. You did a great job and it is appreciated. It is certainly an alternative method and may be useful to many people.

But some of that work was already done for you.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> I'm really sorry if it appears that we are at all minimizing the hard work you put into this process. You did a great job and it is appreciated. It is certainly an alternative method and may be useful to many people.
> 
> But some of that work was already done for you.


I understand elvandil. I simply did not know of how to automate the process as i never noticed acronis was discovered by bartpe when the pe plugin was setup. I am however going to refer people here if they need to solve the dilemma with the acronis disk. I appreciate your suggestions on how to improve/cut steps out of the guide and have the computer automate it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

BartPE is very configurable. I've added a lot of my licensed software, such as Acronis, GetDataBack, Paragon Hard Disk Manager, recovery tools, and so on, a full CD. It's all I need for almost any job. Just adding the iunf and xml files for each program integrates them into the creation and adds them to the plugin menu at the beginning.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I will agree, i do find my boot disc usefull when i work on a clients pc as i image the pc to an external hard drive before working so any changes can easily be reversed.


----------

